# Fat loss advice



## LastChance (Jun 24, 2013)

For the last few months I have been unable to work out due to an injury (broken and dislocated ankle).  Had surgery 3 weeks ago and just trying to get back in the gym.

I am weak and soft.  I would guess my bf% to be in the 25% range.  I was not slim before I hurt my ankle.  I have never had a 6 pack and carry weight mostly in my chest and stomach.

I am not in good enough shape for AAS.  I do want to use something to help me burn fat off.

I can't do real intense cardio because my foot can't take it yet.

I have used several otc fat burners with no real success.

I have tried starving myself and just ended up losing weight but looking like shit.

I have used Ephedrine HCL and Caffeine (25mg/200mg 3-4 times/day)  I did this for a couple months and lost a little weight, but nothing to write home about.

I know you are going tell me to get my diet in check and this is something that I am working on.  I won't lie and say it's on point, because it's not.  I was doing much better with it before I got hurt and am working my way back to that now.  

DNP scares the crap out of me because it could kill you and people say how it makes them feel like shit.  I don't know that I would have the dedication to keep going if I felt too bad.  

Anyway, I am just looking for some advice on what a guy like me can do to help with losing weight the most.  I know I need to get my diet right and all that.  I really am working on it.  

I am 6'2" @ 235 lbs.  10 pounds heavier than before I got hurt.

I am aiming for about 2500 cals a day with low to moderate carbs.  I only supplement with protein and creatine right now, but really haven't even started that yet because I just started back in the gym today.  I don't want to increase calories until I get to where I am doing what I feel like is a good work out again.  Today was weak and short.

Well, I guess that is that.  Let me have it.


----------



## chrisr116 (Jun 24, 2013)

I am not sure what to tell you.  Seems like you are in a predicament there.  How long until you can get on an elliptical?  When you can, you can try a light session of 30 mins a few times a week.  Maybe a little t3 might work with proper diet.  It isn't going to happen overnight, but dropping any significant amount of bodyfat may take a year or more.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jun 24, 2013)

Have u Tried Intermittent Fasting?


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jun 24, 2013)

I like Oxy Elite Pro from USP labs.  The original formula which is still sold - same compound that is in jack3d.
Do 2 low carb days, 1 moderate, repeat.  Fibrous carbs/veggies only after 3 PM.
Seated DB work for arms and shoulders.  As I'm sure you know, build some muscle, it's metabolically active and will jack your metabolism.
Like chris said, elliptical or even stationary bike would work, 30 minutes keeping your heart at 65-75% empty stomach in the AM.  I'd suggest taking BCAAs before to preserve muscle.
_*You're right about not increasing calories yet. You have to create a demand for them first.*_


----------



## LastChance (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. 

I have not tried intermittent fasting,  nor am I exactly sure how to go about it, but I will research it today.  

I went in today and did a small chest work out with machines so I didn't have to tote any weights around.  Going to do as much that way as I can for right now.  

I have another Dr. appt. this Friday and maybe they will give me some idea of how much I can work my foot.  I know I need to get some cardio in when I can.

Usually the only carbs I have after 3 is a banana before bed with a protein shake when I am using the protein....it seems to keep me full all night so I don't wake up feeling starved to death.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jun 25, 2013)

All About Intermittent Fasting | FREE Book From Dr. John Berardi


----------



## xmen1234 (Jun 25, 2013)

If you can't workout at all, I would suggest dropping your caloric intake to around the 1200-1500 range and keep the diet to almost an Atkins type where you are taking in mostly protein and keeping the carbs to a minimum.


----------



## AtomAnt (Jun 25, 2013)

You answered your own question... you said your diet isn't in check, well..... 

Magic isn't going to happen overnight.  This physique game is a marathon, not a sprint.  It is about consistency, day and day out.  Consistent training and consistently staying on your meal plan. Hit your macros every day, leave every ounce of effort you have in the gym, treat every rep like it will be your last.  

Lay out your diet and let's see what we are working with.  And not your ideal diet, what you eat on an average day. Are you drinking? Are you having cheat days instead of cheat meals? Be brutally honest with yourself because at the end of the day you are the one who has to look at yourself in the mirror.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 25, 2013)

Use a commercial hand bike at a good pace also if u cant elipical..go forward and backwards  so keep the shoulders strong and the turkey wobbler from hanging off the triceps..   is that what its called under a turkey beak? Lol  ib


----------



## AtomAnt (Jun 25, 2013)

Here is another idea... If you can't put much pressure on your ankle, use a lot of machines and do circuits.  This will keep your HR up and you'll get cadiovascular benefits from it.

You can go Chest-back-shoulders-bis-tris, so it is push, pull, push, pull....You can probably use DBs or some plate loaded or selectorized machines.  Don't rest between exercises but take about a two minute rest after the circuit.  I would keep resp in the 8-12 range and do a total of 4-5 circuits.  

You may also want to look into yoga.  It will be low impact and help increase flexibility and improve blood flow, as well as keep you active and away from munching on food.


----------



## MarkHerry (Jun 26, 2013)

For losing fat fasting is good but with fasting exercise and diet both are important. In exercises cardio exercises are good like running,walking,jogging. In diet fruits and vegetables are beneficial for fat loss. Anyway thank you all for sharing wonderful advice for fat loss.


----------



## jameshundson (Jun 28, 2013)

It is difficult  to lose weight  without exercising regularly. Proper workouts are necessary to burn fat to reduce weight. You can also try for fat burner supplements to reduce your fat. Do regular exercise and take healthy and balanced diet along with supplements  to get optimal results.


----------



## Denzel (Jul 27, 2013)

For fat loss exercise and diet both are important. In exercise running is best exercise to burn fat. It is also good to drink lot of water to burn calories.


----------



## vikingquest (Jul 27, 2013)

Dnp is not as bad as people make it out to be if your sensible with it.  It's perfect for you right now if you can't really do too much.  I had the same injury which came along with screws and multiple surgeries on both inside and outside of the ankle to repair the tendons and ligaments.  I was working construction at the time so ibwas out of work for three months. 

The dnp run at like 200-300 mgs a day for 14-20 days would do you well. Keep your cals limited and you should be able to drop a good amount of weight. 

But do some reading. There are sups to take to help prevent most sides from occurring and take t3 and drink 2 gals of water a day.  Wanna take histamine blocker in case of allergic rashes. You will lose some muscle but eat high protein and medium fats and carbs. 60,20,20 or 50,25,25.


----------



## jacked391 (Jul 27, 2013)

Like ants push pull maybe some gh 2 to 3 iu a day will burn some fat plus aid in recovery of ankle?


----------



## LastChance (Jul 28, 2013)

I've actually been back in the gym the last two weeks.  Getting back going.  Leg workouts are really suffering as I can't do squats or leg presses etc, but I have been doing calf raises for my ankle and extensions and curls.  Not a great leg day, but better than nothing.  

My upper body workouts are getting back on track.  Working on getting diet back right.  Was kinda down and lazy with the fucked up ankle.  

I had a goal of being ready to put up my pic on FB by my b-day (Aug 15), but that isn't gonna pan out.  Lost about 4 months to this fucked up ankle.  

I am broke as a joke too..have the IRS and state of NC on my ass.  This has been a REALLY fucked up several years for me after an ugly divorce.  I am sick to death of all the shit though.  I am ready to make a move, but it seems like something is ALWAYS in my way.  Fuck it.

I have been kinda depressed for some time now, but I feel like I am coming out of it.  I am not even sure why.  I would describe my general attitude lately as "Pissed off".  

Fuck everyone and everything.  I am just me and I am ready to make me the center of my universe and go after what I want and let everyone and everything else fall to the side or come along on their own.

This probably sounds retarded, but I know what I mean.

No excuses, No sympathy, no compromise to keep the status quo, I am done.  Fuck it.  Fuck it all. 

Maybe you can feel me and maybe you can't.  I don't give a shit.  I am done.

done.

I have been holding me back for too long by worrying about everyone and everything else.  Bring it on.  I have survived the worst life can bring me so far.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 28, 2013)

Hey LC im gonna pm you bro. I know somewhat the feeling and i cant have an anasci bro down ..so reply back and im not just bullshitting some pitty to make me sound good i just wana chat..thanks  ib


----------



## jacked391 (Jul 28, 2013)

Hey bro sounds like fat loss least of you worries. Hope you get back on track. Keep u head up


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jul 28, 2013)

LastChance said:


> I've actually been back in the gym the last two weeks.  Getting back going.  Leg workouts are really suffering as I can't do squats or leg presses etc, but I have been doing calf raises for my ankle and extensions and curls.  Not a great leg day, but better than nothing.
> [/OUOTE]
> 
> I think it was Dusty Henshaw (aka Awesome bodybuilder) who's bee dealing w/ a hip injury and is leg workouts were in his words "weak", so we've all been there and yes, better than nothing!
> ...


----------



## turbobusa (Jul 28, 2013)

things will get better.    just keep  doing te next right thing.  try to care for yourself.   wish i could offer more.   things will get better if you allow them too.


----------



## LastChance (Jul 30, 2013)

I want to apologize for that post.  I was having an overflow moment.  I appreciate the responses, but my post was a bit juvenile and really not relevant to the overall tone and purpose of this forum.

Please accept my apology.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jul 30, 2013)

LastChance said:


> I want to apologize for that post.  I was having an overflow moment.  I appreciate the responses, but my post was a bit juvenile and really not relevant to the overall tone and purpose of this forum.
> 
> Please accept my apology.



I think at one point in time we've all been there but this is a great group of guys who are all willing to at least give u an open ear or some advice. Things could always be worse. If u ever need an ear don't hesitate to pm me. Remember you woke up this morning. A lot of people around the world have taken their last breath and won't wake up. All these little hiccups will just make u stronger in the long run.

Keep your head up
P


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jul 30, 2013)

Nice post brother^.  The PM invite extends here as well man.  Anyone here, anytime.


----------

